# Do dollar store tests have an evap line?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I am NOT trying, completely done having kids but am starting to get a little worried as AF hasn't been here for awhile. I took a dollar store test last night and at 3 minutes I couldn't really see anything so I left it on the counter and didn't check again for 3.5 hours, at which point I saw a faint line. I am a little freaked out because I have taken other kinds of tests and left them for days and never saw a faint line. Help!


----------



## menow (Jan 9, 2007)

:

I had the EXACT same thing happen to me today with a Dollar Tree test. I'll be lurking to see any advice you receive.


----------



## Sara457 (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG I have the same exact thing...we aren't wanting to be preggo right now either...I am testing again on Sat!


----------



## Sara457 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...nt=Eek1155.jpg

I inverted it so you can see it better. but its there....


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I have irregular periods due to PCOS and hypothyroidism so I don't really know if my period is late or when I ovulated (or if). For now I am assuming I am not pregnant and I'll test again in a week if I don't get AF.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Yes, I think $ Store tests can have evap lines. Any and all tests can have evap lines.

Evap lines

$ Tree tests


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah, they get evap lines like no body's business. They are great, you just can't break the rules and look at them after the 10 mins or whatever it is!


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have had a visible evap line with _every_ dollar store test I ever took, including one I used my daughter's urine on as a "control" test. When her test ended up with more of a line than I had, I knew it was just an evap line. LOL. Good luck to you, though.


----------

